# Question: Labor Card and Health Card via Mail



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello,

my brother has finished his residency visa procedures and is waiting for his labor card that is usually sent via mail.

Problem is, it took much longer than it took mine for example .... and to add to that, his sponsors now are asking for his passport and said it is needed to collect the cards from the mail. 

Why are they asking for his passport now and is it really needed to get the cards? I don't recall anything similar happened with me.


----------

